# What's your favorite pouch?



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

We've got alot of fancy frames and it seems like a new elastic hits the market each week. Now days pouches are plentiful... Flatband, Tex, Simple Shot, Super Sure, warrior and about a hundred Chinese models. 
I feel they are very important for accuracy. I've regressed from all the fancy ones to just a single layer cowhide. 
Let's discuss my friends. What's your favorite and why??


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

I've been enjoying the GZK microfiber ones. They're very consistent in quality and they seem to break in better than leather ones for me. I do prefer the feel of leather though, I like the 3/4" size from SS.


----------



## scouser (Jul 18, 2017)

So far the Super Sure pouches are my favorite. Not that I have tried so much other kind. I have only had experiences with the other pouches from Simple shot (e.g. the one that made of kangoroo leather) and those what I got with the purchased slingshots from Pocket Predator or Gamekeeper John. The Super Sure pouches seem very durable, consistent and whats more comfortable (you have to grab the ammos quite thight so the double layers help a lot). Anyway I like these pouches so much I am planning to purchase ~40 new pieces just in case.  I would give the warrior pouches a try too but it seem too complicated to purchase them.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Super Shure


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Cut my own from leather off of eBay and a GZK pouch die.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Supersure pouches are my favorite although I’ve tried warrior and others I always go back to supersure.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I love the pocket that forms in the super sure but I've been trying to lighten up my rig and laminated ones seem heavy. Kangaroo is thin and light but doesn't form a very good pocket. I've gone to the $.75 leather simple shot ones


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

WARRIOR Pouches are as simple to buy as clicking on BUY NOW on eBay.



scouser said:


> So far the Super Sure pouches are my favorite. Not that I have tried so much other kind. I have only had experiences with the other pouches from Simple shot (e.g. the one that made of kangoroo leather) and those what I got with the purchased slingshots from Pocket Predator or Gamekeeper John. The Super Sure pouches seem very durable, consistent and whats more comfortable (you have to grab the ammos quite thight so the double layers help a lot). Anyway I like these pouches so much I am planning to purchase ~40 new pieces just in case.  I would give the warrior pouches a try too but it seem too complicated to purchase them.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

I love the warrior pouches. Long lasting and great feel.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

SuperSure


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I like the pouches that I cut out with my cutting die. They are just the right size to me and I can play around with the types of leather I use so that is nice as well.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like big pouches made my own die to cut out my pouches they are about the size of a rock star pouch.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Simpleshots B.B. roo leather, I just make a bigger center hole, they are light and strong









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I've always preferred E-Shot pouches from Sri Lanka, but in my recent pursuit of consistency have gone to SuperSure pouches because of the bigger centering hole.

Shooting 3/8" steel, these are both a pretty nice size, but I would like to try something about 10-15% smaller in all dimensions, except the holes.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Roo and gzk..I find a stiffer pouch helps with release


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Luck over skill said:


> Simpleshots B.B. roo leather, I just make a bigger center hole, they are light and strong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just tried these. They are the thinnest I've ever seen. It's amazing how strong they are.


----------



## scouser (Jul 18, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> > Simpleshots B.B. roo leather, I just make a bigger center hole, they are light and strong
> ...


Strong? They change their appeariance like a cameleon.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I just got mine a couple of weeks ago and they look just like the one that Luck has pictured. Have you had a problem with them? Im sure they have some color variations from hide to hide.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> I just got mine a couple of weeks ago and they look just like the one that Luck has pictured. Have you had a problem with them? Im sure they have some color variations from hide to hide.


No I haven't had any problems with these pouches, some might be a little bit thicker in size but overall they work perfect for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Ray's Roo. Robust. Real. Righteous-


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

SuperSure SuperPouch. But the roo are great. I have made some SuperPouches in Roo.

I suppose there are pros and cons to any pouch.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

SuperSure's were my exclusive pouch (still use them, got a ton of them and they last forever). Then I started liking the thinner Kangaroo leather pouches. Now my favorite has been the 1.6mm microfiber material (the 1.4mm is too thin for me). I've been cutting my own now with a MAD7 GZK pouch die. Strong, thin, lightweight material that doesn't sting your fingers that much if you get hit shooting OTT.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

My current favorite is the black 48mm x 16mm GZK micro-fiber pouches. They are not fancy but they work great!


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Warrior pouches!
Last long with minimal stretch over their lifespan.
Customer service is unbelievable. Fast and friendly!
If you love stiffer pouches the canvas laminated pouches are perfect!


----------



## scouser (Jul 18, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> I just got mine a couple of weeks ago and they look just like the one that Luck has pictured. Have you had a problem with them? Im sure they have some color variations from hide to hide.


I meant they loose their original shape quite early. After shooting some they easily stretch.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

I shoot with warrior kangaroo pouches in samurai cut. Awesome pouches soft on the tips of your fingers and last forever!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Rayshot said:


> SuperSure SuperPouch. But the roo are great. I have made some SuperPouches in Roo.
> 
> I suppose there are pros and cons to any pouch. Thanks for chiming in Ray. I guess no one knows pouches like you. I think my very first super pouch is still around. Super Sure pouches are to me the longest lasting ones out there. They always quickly form a nice pocket for the ammo. Do the roo ones form that pocket? I have to hold the pouch between my nuckles so it's easy for the ammo to move.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

ShootnCoastie said:


> SuperSure's were my exclusive pouch (still use them, got a ton of them and they last forever). Then I started liking the thinner Kangaroo leather pouches. Now my favorite has been the 1.6mm microfiber material (the 1.4mm is too thin for me). I've been cutting my own now with a MAD7 GZK pouch die. Strong, thin, lightweight material that doesn't sting your fingers that much if you get hit shooting OTT.


 I thought that micro fiber would stretch for sure. I was totally surprised that they don't stretch a bit. They last great, are light weight and easy on the fingers.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

the core said:


> Warrior pouches!
> Last long with minimal stretch over their lifespan.
> Customer service is unbelievable. Fast and friendly!
> If you love stiffer pouches the canvas laminated pouches are perfect!


I've tried a few warrior pouches and loved shooting with them but all failed after getting wet :-(


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Mr Brooks said:


> the core said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior pouches!
> ...


A wet pouch is very unsafe to shoot with, as it may stick to your fingers on release causing a return to sender (RTS). You can also unwillingly and unexpectedly hit the forks or your hand for that matter. So be careful. The Warrior tactical Navy Seal and the laminated microfiber pouches are 100% synthetic as well as water-resistant pouches. This doesn't necessarily mean soak your pouch in water and it will shoot just as good, but instead it will cope better with such wet weather conditions. Natural materials like leather will not perform well if they are wet. Which Warrior pouch were you shooting with? In your experience , how did the pouches fail when they got wet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

theTurk said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> > the core said:
> ...


warrior pouches all the way!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Super Sure. Somebody gave me one to try and I never looked back. And Joe I completely agree with you, the pouch has A LOT to do with your accuracy. More so than the frame by far I think.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Buckskin Dave said:


> Super Sure. Somebody gave me one to try and I never looked back. And Joe I completely agree with you, the pouch has A LOT to do with your accuracy. More so than the frame by far I think.


You are absolutely correct. I think the pouch and the pouch hold-release is of the utmost importance. Every one likes what they like. So far I like every pouch that's been mentioned here. Especially warriors.
So far no one has mentioned single or double cop ones


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

theTurk said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> > the core said:
> ...


About wet leather pouches when wet. I have only shot a SuperPouch in the rain a few times; they worked as good as when dry. I can't speak for a single layer leather pouch. With a SuperPouch there is no deformation (stretch) when wet.

Though when a pouch takes on water it can increase band slap due to extra weight.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Rayshot said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Brooks said:
> ...


I am trying to understand what @Mr Brooks meant by his pouches "failing" when wet. I wouldn't think stretching would be an issue in such a scenario. I'm also curious because he hasn't said in the rain, he might've been shooting under water is all we know

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Performance Catapults pouches for me. Single layer cowhide, just the right size for 3/8"-1/2".


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

theTurk said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > theTurk said:
> ...


The pouches have come apart like the glue isn't waterproof..this is from shooting in the rain..I shoot mostly in the rain during the winter months..not ideal i know but it's when I have the most free time


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Mr Brooks said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > Rayshot said:
> ...


Thanks for clarifying Brooks. Im thinking the coming apart may have occurred when the pouch material absorbed a substantial amount of water from the rain and thus made contact with the adhesive. As you know, Leather is a porous material, I would recommend to give the Warrior laminated microfiber and the tactical Navy SEAL pouch a go, as they are much unlikely to perform in such a way in a wet environment due to the properties of the materials used in making them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

The feel of good leather is impossible to duplicate with synthetics; they tried feverishly and for years, to varying levels of failure- with golf gloves... Nothing enhances grip and transmits feedback like leather. Combine that with phenomenal durability (I'm still using the first batch of pouches I ever purchased from Ray) and it's hard to come off the hide.


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

SuperSure fer sure. I just tried Simple Shot's Latino leather and it's a close second. they offer some cushioning for my poor little fingers and they're slick but not slippery for a clean release. I used to like kangaroo but the thinness makes the balls seem hard against my poor little fingers now. My last Simple Shot order include some Latigo, Super Sure, and Roo for BBs in assorted sizes. I shoot a lot of 1/4" ammo in BB pouches indoors in the winter and I hope that that the roo BB pouches are an improvement over the top grain BB pouches. I find the top grain pouches of all sizes to be a bit too stretchy and sticky.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Brooks deffinatly lives in a wet winter climate. I've had one delaminate a couple of years ago. No biggie. I buy alot of pouches. I figure you really don't know your favorite untill you try them all! Never give a slingshot away with a used pouch.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Hulla Baloo said:


> The feel of good leather is impossible to duplicate with synthetics; they tried feverishly and for years, to varying levels of failure- with golf gloves... Nothing enhances grip and transmits feedback like leather. Combine that with phenomenal durability (I'm still using the first batch of pouches I ever purchased from Ray) and it's hard to come off the hide.


100% agree with you. Although the characteristics of hides vary from one to another , I love the feel of leather and will always prefer it to any man made material out there. Again, pouch preference is a very subjective matter. Each individual is different , so there can never be right or wrong when it comes down to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

M.J said:


> 15349715099851058913551.jpg
> Performance Catapults pouches for me. Single layer cowhide, just the right size for 3/8"-1/2".


. Dude I almost forgot about those. Luck over skill got me started on those. They're a perfect size and tough to boot


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Guys, the leather I am currently using is 1.5mm thick, reclaimed from leather shoes. Do you think it's on the thin or the thick size, generally speaking?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

If your set up is performing well with no hand slap it's always good advice not to change anything. If your bands are reaching the top of their range a lighter pouch could start slapping ya. But 1.5mm doesn't seem super thick to me.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> If your set up is performing well with no hand slap it's always good advice not to change anything. If your bands are reaching the top of their range a lighter pouch could start slapping ya. But 1.5mm doesn't seem super thick to me.


Even when shooting OTT I don't get handslap. Only rarely, if I release really badly. 
Good to know that they aren't thick. I only compared them to the first ones I've made, which were 1mm, and really indestructible, they just stretched a bit with use, while those I make now don't stretch at all. Oh, they aren't 1.5mm, they are 1.25mm. 
Maybe I should try some thicker leather. Would it cushion my fingers better? My thumb and index finger may be in pain because of thin pouches?????


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

big thumbs up to the Performance Catapults design. I have tried many different types folks have sent me in trades and I have really not found one that compares.

Jim was kind enough to let me have a few.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I have been able to try many of these thanks to some SSF members... but I am still at heart a diy/re-purposer. Someday I will write a post on my long line of ancestors and the heritage and origins of my self reliant tendencies. Hahaha...plus I hate waste above most things. So I still hand cut and punch holes with a hammer and round chisel like a primitive Appalchian son. Hahaha...
I am also still undecided on stiff versus soft... leaning heavily toward soft. I shoot mostly pfs now and like the ability to feel my ammo... helps me avoid pouch creep and that helps me avoid fh & rts.

Interesting post. I am making a list of ones I do not have. Roo is one... I would like to try it. Many say it is durable. I like stuff when it is broke in... like a favorite t-shirt or cap... about the time I love them... they fall apart.

Be well, pouch lovers.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

MakoPat said:


> I have been able to try many of these thanks to some SSF members... but I am still at heart a diy/re-purposer. Someday I will write a post on my long line of ancestors and the heritage and origins of my self reliant tendencies. Hahaha...plus I hate waste above most things. So I still hand cut and punch holes with a hammer and round chisel like a primitive Appalchian son. Hahaha...
> I am also still undecided on stiff versus soft... leaning heavily toward soft. I shoot mostly pfs now and like the ability to feel my ammo... helps me avoid pouch creep and that helps me avoid fh & rts.
> Interesting post. I am making a list of ones I do not have. Roo is one... I would like to try it. Many say it is durable. I like stuff when it is broke in... like a favorite t-shirt or cap... about the time I love them... they fall apart. This has been a very interesting post. You mentioned that you haven't tried roo yet. If you like thin and durable roo is for you. You can hook it up between two trucks and it won't stretch. Use it for months and it still looks new.
> Be well, pouch lovers.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Toolshed said:


> big thumbs up to the Performance Catapults design. I have tried many different types folks have sent me in trades and I have really not found one that compares.
> Jim was kind enough to let me have a few.


...... I've got to agree with ya there. I love 7\16" steel and Jim's pouch fits it perfectly. I've kind of regressed back to a single layer soft leather pouch.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

One thing I would like to mention is if you hunt, try one of Flatbands cup pouches.
It's soooo quick to reload. You can easily reload without taking your eye off the game.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Here’s one


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I have had the same issue bro .. no water at all .. just delam. . But I have seen other people have success .. I'm liking leather.. and get material these days ..


Mr Brooks said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > Rayshot said:
> ...


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> I have had the same issue bro .. no water at all .. just delam. . But I have seen other people have success .. I'm liking leather.. and get material these days ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't really say much on this (due to member status reasons) except that the delam issue you had were with a couple of defective pouches I had gifted you over a year ago, if I remember correctly. I haven't personally heard any feedback concerning delam problems since then as the product has been developed and improved. It's been a trial and error process , trying out different materials , to testing to finding the right glue type, etc. From the looks of it I think we are pretty much settled now. Is there room for improvement? Always! Thanks for your support Joey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

U got it bud 


theTurk said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > I have had the same issue bro .. no water at all .. just delam. . But I have seen other people have success .. I'm liking leather.. and get material these days ..
> ...


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

And incase u forgot I placed a 60 $ order for "warrior pouches" pretty sure that's not a gift


theTurk said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > I have had the same issue bro .. no water at all .. just delam. . But I have seen other people have success .. I'm liking leather.. and get material these days ..
> ...


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I've been using Tex-Shooters technique of wet-forming leather pouches a lot lately.

I can cut the leather (I like it on the thick side) to the size I need (5/8 inch wide for 1/2 inch steel or .44 Cal lead, 1/2 inch wide for 3/8 inch steel, etc.) The shaped pouch eases loading, and seems to help my shooting consistency. I think there are fewer flyers.

Here the thread from Tex, with vid showing how it's done: https://slingshotforum.com/topic/23187-wet-finger-forming/









By the way, I tend toward the smallest pouch that will hold the ammo securely. Since I tried using the small Chinese MicroFiber pouches, I've reduced my band mounting holes to about half the size I used to use. Less hole = more leather.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I've bought a Ton of them with no problems at all. I find warrior to be a super premium pouch with awesome customer service. I realize that there can be a bad apple in every barrel. It's not the reason I started this thread. Just want to know what everyone's favorite is and why. 
Joey, I've been waiting for you to chime in. You say you like single layer leather? That's kinda what I've settled on.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

KawKan said:


> I've been using Tex-Shooters technique of wet-forming leather pouches a lot lately.
> I can cut the leather (I like it on the thick side) to the size I need (5/8 inch wide for 1/2 inch steel or .44 Cal lead, 1/2 inch wide for 3/8 inch steel, etc.) The shaped pouch eases loading, and seems to help my shooting consistency. I think there are fewer flyers.
> 
> Here the thread from Tex, with vid showing how it's done: https://slingshotforum.com/topic/23187-wet-finger-forming/
> ...


. Hey buddy I've been waiting for you to post a link to that post. I've been doing the exact same thing lately. Nothing fancy just good accuracy. I drop alot of ammo trying to load up. When I get it loaded I like it tight back in a pocket.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey buddy!! For me the gzk pouches are the best .. they are light and tough .. but I do like the feel of single layer leather at times ... I love micro fiber .. but don't like the way it eventually stretches to uneven ... gzk material is great !

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Hey buddy!! For me the gzk pouches are the best .. they are light and tough .. but I do like the feel of single layer leather at times ... I love micro fiber .. but don't like the way it eventually stretches to uneven ... gzk material is great !
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


 You got me there buddy, I have a bunch of gzk rubber but not and it's high quality, but have never tried their pouches.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I like big pouches made my own die to cut out my pouches they are about the size of a rock star pouch.


Ghost, would be " VERY " interested in how you made your own die to cut pouches, if you wouldn't mind posting the process ?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Well we will have to change that buddy ..  I will pm you my friend !


Ibojoe said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey buddy!! For me the gzk pouches are the best .. they are light and tough .. but I do like the feel of single layer leather at times ... I love micro fiber .. but don't like the way it eventually stretches to uneven ... gzk material is great !
> ...


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

*At one time I thought leather was all I would ever use but for the past couple months I have been using fairly small microfiber pouches from China. I've read they don't last but I have yet to have one break and have one in rotation that has lasted through 13 band changes and still performs as new. I'd say that's lasting quite well. The ones in the picture are the ones I'm using now. I expect some microfiber lasts longer than other types but when I can get 200 of these for under $30 I see no reason to stop using them in favor of leather. They are about as small as I would feel comfortable shooting 3/8" steel with and the pouch weight is much less than bigger thick leather pouches. Size is only 50mm X 15mm X 8mm. They stretch in my banding jig and at full draw but always return to their original size. Most thin leather I have used will stretch some and stay at the stretched length after a lot of use. I also bought two different pouch cutting dies from GZK and although I have punched out a few pouches with them I see no reason to change from what I am using now. Everyone seems to have a different idea of what the best pouch is and whatever you personally like best is best for you. I would however suggest trying several including microfiber before you decide what best for you really is.*


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi 5-shooter.... Where did you order the pouches from? I'm currently enjoying the small 48mm x 16mm black GZK pouch for .177" to 3/8" steel.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi 5-shooter.... Where did you order the pouches from? I'm currently enjoying the small 48mm x 16mm black GZK pouch for .177" to 3/8" steel.


I got them from the Aliexpress listing below. Note the listing picture shows a center slit instead on a centering hole but my first order of 200 (10 packs of 20) all came with centering holes. The listing also reads colors are random but the first order had 194 or 196 (I forget the exact number) in dark brown and a few in coal black. The next time I ordered some they did come in assorted colors (no pink ones) and some had centering slits while others had centering holes. I doubt the difference between a centering slit or hole makes any difference although I have yet to use any with the centering slit. I placed the second order right after the first arrived. If I had any idea how long they last I would not have ordered more as I expect the 200 I originally got will last the rest of my life. I think you have to buy at least 5 packages of 20 to get the shipping speed to upgrade to the 12 to 20 day ePacket shipping.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/SURIEEN-Hunting-20Pcs-Microfiber-Leather-Slingshots-Pouches-Outdoor-Shooting-Bow-Sling-Shots-Catapults-Replacement-50mmX15mmX8mm/32835685706.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dafhTJI


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Fiveshooter said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > Hi 5-shooter.... Where did you order the pouches from? I'm currently enjoying the small 48mm x 16mm black GZK pouch for .177" to 3/8" steel.
> ...


I have the same pouch but in 55mm length from wasp. Didn't like it much because it does stretch a bit and it's very soft. 
I do use those though 20PCS Microfiber Leather Slingshot Pouches Muiti-Hole Outdoor Hunting Sling Shots Catapults Accessories Gray Pouches 60x15x12mm
http://s.aliexpress.com/2iiUzIFr?fromSns
and I use them exclusively. Rigid and a bit thick, 2mm, so they protect my index finger a bit ???? oh, and their stretch factor is....0, even at full draw


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Northerner said:
> ...


I have close to a hundred or more that exact pouch myself. When I ordered pouches in bulk from Aliexpress I bought at least 100 of every size that I felt would be wide enough for 3/8" steel. I have not tried them but I expect I will not like the extra thickness or stiffness but I will give them a try soon because I can't judge what I have not used. It's the softness I like best about the pouches I use. I see it as a positive thing and not a negative thing. As far as stretch goes, I can take off the most used one and set it over a brand new one and there are no dimensional differences except the holes the elastic goes through remains a bit stretched as it starts out so small it is always being stretched. The width is identical between a new one and the most used one. I only notice stretch on full draw or while banding. They have always returned to their original sizes after use and the first one has had 13 band changes and I'm averaging 700 to 900 shots per set with no signs of permanent stretch or wear yet. As far as I can tell, what little stretch they have a full draw poses no problem and seems to be gripping the ball better. They are probably less than useless for speed shooting as they are not stiff enough to open on their own for fast reloading. Some stretch under tension, yes. Permanent or deforming stretch from extended use? No chance I'm buying into anything like that from my own data. I have yet to wear a single one out and other than the band holes they always return to their original size. It appears you prefer a stiffer pouch while I appreciate the softness so we like different pouches for opposite reasons.

Pouch at top of picture has never been used. Pouch at bottom of picture will soon be getting it's 14th set of bands attached and is the very first one I used. BTW I also noticed that Wasp is selling Chinese microfiber pouch so I see that as a sign they believe them to be worthwhile.

It does make me feel better that more people are giving microfiber a fair chance. There are many people that are leather only users, may have never tried microfiber but fast to tell you they are no good.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I was a leather only guy, but microfiber is just better. As you said, it is close to immortal, and there are different qualities out there to accommodate everyone.
By the way I do like the soft feeling of the pouch to be frank, but it is too painful to my finger sonI prefer the cushioning of the stiffer ones


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> I was a leather only guy, but microfiber is just better. As you said, it is close to immortal, and there are different qualities out there to accommodate everyone.
> By the way I do like the soft feeling of the pouch to be frank, but it is too painful to my finger sonI prefer the cushioning of the stiffer ones


I made a promise to myself to shoot nothing but an Axiom Ocularis at a minimum of 600 shots per evening for one week. One week ran into two weeks and several band changes along the way. The first several days was making my finger tips hurt but after the first week they had developed calluses on my finger tips and by the middle of the second week I stopped feeling any pain in my fingers all. It was tough for me to stick to just one slingshot for two weeks. So tough I know I wont be able to do it long term. It is a good experiment to force yourself to do as it did improve my overall accuracy and the improvement does carry over to a large degree to other slingshots. I am glad I did it. I have way too many jealous slingshots combined with a weakness of willpower to do that long term. To anyone who normally shoots a few different frames in a session wishing to try the same experiment the best advice I can give is to get all others out of you sight for the time period you are committing to. Out of sight is not out of mind but it helps  The worst temptation by far is receiving a new frame in the mail during the time I committed to shooting only one.

I'm afraid a two week stretch shooting a single frame is my limit. I will do this again possibly several times but I think I'll stick to a single week at a time.

My son on the other hand not only always shoots the same frame, he only wants to own that one frame type and no others.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

A holy one! No really I like holes. They look nice and they are lighter.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man Joey fixed me up with these gzk pouches. Can’t wait to try them


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

All I know is Simple-Shot Top-Grain for pouches. For that matter, the only rubber I know is SS Black. (It's just a $$ thing..)

But SS had always served me well, and screams quality.

I was gifted a few 'Roo BB pouches some time back - they were lovely. I've since worn them out but enjoyed every shot before then.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

SlingNerd said:


> All I know is Simple-Shot Top-Grain for pouches. For that matter, the only rubber I know is SS Black. (It's just a $$ thing..)
> 
> But SS had always served me well, and screams quality.
> 
> I was gifted a few 'Roo BB pouches some time back - they were lovely. I've since worn them out but enjoyed every shot before then.


I buy a lot of their die cut bands. Performance is good and it takes the cutting hassle out of making band sets. They have always taken care of my needs as well. They were also the first source I found when I got back into slingshots.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

They are tough as nails and light as feathers  .. man I have put about 10000 shots through a pouch and it was barely broke in .. and u know how I shoot .. I give em hel l!! Lol .. these pouches are the best I have found !! 


Ibojoe said:


> Man Joey fixed me up with these gzk pouches. Can't wait to try them


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

SlingNerd said:


> All I know is Simple-Shot Top-Grain for pouches. For that matter, the only rubber I know is SS Black. (It's just a $$ thing..)
> But SS had always served me well, and screams quality.
> I was gifted a few 'Roo BB pouches some time back - they were lovely. I've since worn them out but enjoyed every shot before then.


 The top grain ones from SS are among my favorites. They use the softest leather. They don't last forever but for .75 you get a very comfortable American made pouch.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great post Ibjoe


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Been shooting the warrior and have shot the gzk. They all work fine as many have made mention. I don't care for the texture and "tackiness" of the man made material pouches.

As of now I still favor the animal hide for pouches. I generally go for the SuperPouches that I make.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I like your reply Ray, my like button is worthless the main reason I use the Super Shure is they start out extremely comfortable, and they continue to to get better with each use They last a long time, which is a great value for the money. Thanks for a fantastic product.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

You can't beat Rayshots pouches. Not real fond of the synthetic pouches. Maybe because I've been shooting leather for 40 years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

CJW


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good reply CJW!!!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

I had woven pouches, artificial, duct tape, shoe leather, pig skin, used belts, multi layer, pre-stretch hides, formed, just all kind of things. Some de-laminated, some actually broke in half, or too thick to feel the ammo, just too slippery, or too much time to break in so a new one shoots different.

---

Still going with single layer roo.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Like your reply Tremoside


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Tremoside said:


> I had woven pouches, artificial, duct tape, shoe leather, pig skin, used belts, multi layer, pre-stretch hides, formed, just all kind of things. Some de-laminated, some actually broke in half, or too thick to feel the ammo, just too slippery, or too much time to break in so a new one shoots different.
> 
> ---
> 
> Still going with single layer roo.


I don't shoot with roo much but I very much have enjoyed the Roo pouches I have used whether a laminated roo or single layer. Incredible hide!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Your pouches are definetly top .. I'd I may ask what do u shoot now ? Thx


Rayshot said:


> Tremoside said:
> 
> 
> > I had woven pouches, artificial, duct tape, shoe leather, pig skin, used belts, multi layer, pre-stretch hides, formed, just all kind of things. Some de-laminated, some actually broke in half, or too thick to feel the ammo, just too slippery, or too much time to break in so a new one shoots different.
> ...


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Your pouches are definetly top .. I'd I may ask what do u shoot now ? Thx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mainly my SuperPouches.

But because I like to know how the other pouches I make feel and perform I will use the Premium SuperSure pouches Simple-Shot carries and the laminated Roo I sell to stay acquainted. I have a few hides of roo that I have shot single layer because I plan to to sell all that roo in single layer.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I am going to have to give them a try .. I liked the super sure pig and cowhide .. I want to try a couple single layer roo pouches real soon!  .. I like thin much better .. I do like the microfiber pouches .. but they always stretch ! .. so it bums me out


Rayshot said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Your pouches are definetly top .. I'd I may ask what do u shoot now ? Thx
> ...


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

For me a pouch must somehow stay rigid and not lose its shape and form. I find it really helps for consistent shooting, being able to load your ammo the same way each time. I have also tried Chinese microfiber pouches and GZK pouches, although a lot of people swear by them, I find them cheap (material wise) and don't like the plasticky, "recycled" feel they have. It all has to do with personal preference, and like I said everyone is different so yet again a very subjective matter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Im a witness to that. I've been shooting some of your pouches I think since you began. All have held there shape perfectly. They all shoot super nice. I've never really retired one either, they may last forever. 
When im hunting and reloading I glance down to get the twist out of the bands and that's it. I load the pouch and set my grip all without taking my eye off my target. So I like your pigskin because it holds it's shape plus forms a nice little pocket for the lead. Keep up the good work buddy.


----------

